# Walking between my legs?



## Kalvin/Autmn

This is the second gsd that walks up from behind and rams his nose till I let him through. He then stands there or repeats it, he only does it to me. Anyone else have this? My female doesn't do it.


----------



## onyx'girl

He wants to freestyle dance with you, make it into a game and have him weave in and out. My dogs are too big(or I'm too short), they couldn't do it!


----------



## Kalvin/Autmn

Thank you. I thought maybe it was a dominance thing. My last male did it too. It can be alarming when he has a cold nose!


----------



## luckyj09

I have an 10 month old male GSD and he does that as well to me and my wife. I have also saw several belgium malanoise do it as well......just never thought much about it


----------



## ken k

all 3 of mine do it, front and back, I take it as a sign of love, Max who is large, shakes his head on the way through


----------



## Kalvin/Autmn

He really does seem happy when doing this. I just love him.


----------



## ba1614

Ours does it to my wife and I as well.


----------



## APBTLove

J doesn't normally do it, but he will sometimes. But any time I'm walking and stop fast he runs into me because he's following so close. 

They are very physical dogs IME.. they want to be touching you every chance they get, another reason I love them. My pom mix is content to sit next to me; J has to sit ON me.


----------



## MommaBoss

Mine does this too!  Was hoping it was just a puppy thing. :crazy:


----------



## Kalvin/Autmn

I am glad that I could start a positive feed and there are others out there. It is such an unusual behavior, anyone that sees it laugh.


----------



## DangerousBeauty

Mine doesn't try to go in between my legs but does run into me from following so close. he also steps on my foot when he walks along side me and tries to anticipate where I am going.


----------



## dOg

None of mine do this, but one of the pack @ wolfpark did it to me the first time I visited. I dunno that it particularly meant much, but it got me up on my toes! Wasn't expecting it, I can tell you that!


----------



## dogless

Both my current female and my prior one do this. I think it is a security thing, Mattie does it when we walk by the neighbors house where she hates their dog. She goes between my legs and stops, I pet her a little, then we continue. She does it when she wants me to stop so she can check something out that she is not sure about.


----------



## JazzNScout

I love this! I was so happy to see this post! My Morgan used to do this, and she was the only dog I knew that did it...She'd walk between my legs from front to back and it was definitely an affectionate gesture showing trust. She only did this with me and my husband --- no one else.


----------



## lylol

Yup, Rune does it too with what I imagine to be a big grin on his face.


----------



## ruger

my dog does this too but usually when we are on a walk (leashed) and I don't really like it. He's come close to tripping me


----------



## Lilie

Hondo does it so I made it into a game. I tell him 'through' and he walks through. Who knows when I might need to ask him to go through something....:wild:


----------



## Canis

Hi. We have a Wolfdog (gsd) that does the same thing, only he does it so it's easier for me to scratch his butt!! I've also seen this in other medium to large breed dogs (labs, Dobes, Rotts, etc.). I've come to understand they do this because, I think, they feel completely at ease and secure with the person they do it to (but, I'm no expert!!).


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Kalvin/Autmn said:


> I thought maybe it was a dominance thing.


No.  Actually, if you think about it, he's putting himself in a submissive position by having you standing over him. But it's probably just a game he likes to play and he's figured out how to make you play it with him. 

When my dogs are young, I always desensitize them to me standing over them, because some dogs don't like it. I want to be able to walk around them, straddle them, step over them, touch them anywhere, and move them out of my way by walking into them, so I start getting them comfortable with all that as puppies.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom

dOg said:


> None of mine do this, but *one of the pack @ wolfpark* did it to me the first time I visited. I dunno that it particularly meant much, but it got me up on my toes! Wasn't expecting it, I can tell you that!


Did you visit, or work there? Just curious. I visited, and was really impressed with the students who raised pups to socialize them.

Susan


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom

Cassidy's Mom said:


> No.  Actually, if you think about it, he's putting himself in a submissive position by having you standing over him. But it's probably just a game he likes to play and he's figured out how to make you play it with him.
> 
> When my dogs are young, I always desensitize them to me standing over them, because some dogs don't like it. *I want to be able to walk around them, straddle them, step over them, touch them anywhere, and move them out of my way by walking into them*, so I start getting them comfortable with all that as puppies.


When we first got our rescue boy, Orick, it frightened him when anyone would walk over him, but he had been abused. It was necessary that he get over that because of my sister's weaknesses--him jumping up suddenly if she happened to step over him could have been disastrous. It took time and building trust, he was okay if I walked over him, but it took about 2-3 months for him to trust her, possibly because of her unsteadiness. Now he is foolproof.

Susan


----------



## car2ner

Patton learned to do "under" and now he does it when he greets us. He goes round and round doing cat rubs and goes under carrying toys. It is all fun and games.


----------



## JanaeUlva

Zarek learned as a pup to "place" - go between my legs. He also learned to move with me back and forth that way at like 10 weeks old. So that was always a fun place to be. Now he comes ramming up from behind with his ball when we are hanging out or walking outside. He is affectionate when he is doing this. Funny thing is he will do this when I am gardening and he will walk along with me, between my legs, as I move from one task to another. Makes gardening not so easy but it's too cute to tell him to quit it. He eventually leaves when I don't engage with him.


----------



## Sabis mom

Shadow runs between my legs, hides and peeks out between them and when she is really scared or unsure rams her head between them.

Since she wears a metal basket muzzle it gets a bit painful, but I have taught her to weave as I step which is kind of cute.

I always thought it was an insecurity thing???


----------



## Saphire

Gus used to walk in between my legs and stay there as I walked, he was probably about 6 months old. When Carmen saw this she said "one less thing you have to teach him for French Ring"


----------



## pets4life

My friends dog use to do it to me was a puppy also. I assumed it was a young dog thing.


----------



## ofl52

Mine has done that from the first day I got him at 8 weeks old and he still does it and will be 2yr old in Feb, however, now that he is pretty tall he nearly lifts me off the ground...lol...especially when I am not expecting it.

The really oddest thing that he is doing now-one of his friends- a big, near 10lb white neutered 6yr old cat that love this dog-really loves him...he latches on to one of his nipples to nurse and what is really odd-not only does he let him do it-but he will groom him-funniest thing to watch to say the least....lol....Odd pair


----------

